# Is it just me ........



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

Got a small 5mm scratch on the drivers side window (I can feel it with my nail), not sure how it happened but it's totally p'd me off, along with a new small scratch on the bonnet.

Is it just me, or do most people reading this brilliant forum get as wound up  !!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yes, stop feeling it with your nail, you're making it worst, test them with a bit of moisture, if it returns to the correct colour, i.e. the colour of the paint/car then it can be buffed out, if not, have someone do some godly repair on it.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

simonwooTTon said:


> Got a small 5mm scratch on the drivers side window (I can feel it with my nail), not sure how it happened but it's totally p'd me off, along with a new small scratch on the bonnet.
> 
> Is it just me, or do most people reading this brilliant forum get as wound up  !!


I too share your annoyance. Anyone looking in 'show and shine' will admit to having OCD in varying forms.

Personally though, instead of spending money on getting the scratches fixed just keep the cash in your pocket and put it towards something more useful. You can't keep your car wrapped in cotton wool especially if you're going to drive it regularly, yes these scratches will annoy for a few days/weeks but you'll get over them.

Just remember when everyone else sees the car they'll see a beautiful shiny TT that they wish they owned and won't be thinking 'ooh look at the scratch on that window'&#8230;!

Not being cynical. I was the same. My wife has a lovely phantom black A5 which we got new last December. It already has a few marks and dings and paint chips from stones and an idiot in a car park, but you've just got to accept these things happen to cars if you're going to use them daily. Even so, after washing and putting some wax on last weekend it still looked fantastic.

Trust me - you'll get over it!


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

BLinky said:


> yes, stop feeling it with your nail, you're making it worst, test them with a bit of moisture, if it returns to the correct colour, i.e. the colour of the paint/car then it can be buffed out, if not, have someone do some godly repair on it.





MrHooky said:


> simonwooTTon said:
> 
> 
> > Got a small 5mm scratch on the drivers side window (I can feel it with my nail), not sure how it happened but it's totally p'd me off, along with a new small scratch on the bonnet.
> ...


Good advice chaps - I feel better !!!!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Also if you get a 5mm scratch...and get really miffed...wait until you get a larger one then you forget all about the smaller one.  Honestly though, your car is going to get scratches and stuff...you just can't be too protective over it other wise you will go mad. stuff happens


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Simon, I have OCD as well, but eventually you will forget about it. I did, but just couldn't ignore it initially. 
Hoggy.


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

freaks me out... I hate parking in car parks as know what a car door can do! It's not just the scartch is the dent that comes with it then... 
I plays on my mind for ages when I get one! Dont get everyone fixed when it happens or you will end up with no clear coat paint left!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I liked this post and some wise words! It is so difficult to let these scratches blemishes etc go but as said impossible to keep your TT perfect if using as a daily drive! The car is there to be driven - just got to keep training my mind every day! Very difficult!! :lol:


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I cant get over a scratch, it would bug me until I could get it sorted.
Also I'm OCD about leaving my car (or my wifes Mini) in car parks. We tend to go every where in the Mini as I just worry about leaving any car of mine in a car park. If there's not an end space, a wider than normal space I'll go home and not stop.

I'm sure there's others like me.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

steeve said:


> I cant get over a scratch, it would bug me until I could get it sorted.
> Also I'm OCD about leaving my car (or my wifes Mini) in car parks. We tend to go every where in the Mini as I just worry about leaving any car of mine in a car park. If there's not an end space, a wider than normal space I'll go home and not stop.
> 
> I'm sure there's others like me.


Far too many people don't respect their cars and will open their door into yours without thinking. I'd hate to have seen how my wife's A5 got hers, it looks like it was hit by a hammer!

Although I'd say I'm emotionally strong enough to get over a scratch I bet I'm not the only one who checks the passenger door each time they get in if someone parked a bit too close for my liking.

'Dings' worse than scractches too IMO. At least you can polish out a scratch, but when the light catches a good old dent it's never pretty&#8230;.

Still maintain you've just got to get over it!


----------

